# Dai un voto al tuo matrimonio



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2019)

Nei vari topic si leggono commenti e lamentele degli utenti rispetto alla propria vita matrimoniale, ma alla fine dovendo dare un voto complessivo, non tanto al coniuge ma alla vita matrimoniale, che voto dareste?

La risposta al sondaggio è anonima.


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nei vari topic si leggono commenti e lamentele degli utenti rispetto alla propria vita matrimoniale, ma alla fine dovendo dare un voto complessivo, non tanto al coniuge ma alla vita matrimoniale, che voto dareste?
> 
> La risposta al sondaggio è anonima.


Bella domanda , mi piace .
Prima avrei detto 6 , ora direi 9.
Trovo che la vita coniugale (che intendo più però non di coppia ma di famiglia ), sia una bella dimensione quando e’ serena e ricca di stimoli


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2019)

La vita matrimoniale per me riguarda la coppia . Voto 2 e sto larga 
Quando apri il sondaggio sulla famiglia voterò la famiglia.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Luglio 2019)

*Dieci e lode*

[video=youtube;_5Te3P1OtMY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Te3P1OtMY[/video]


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> La vita matrimoniale per me riguarda la coppia . Voto 2 e sto larga
> Quando apri il sondaggio sulla famiglia voterò la famiglia.


La prima risposta che viene è quella istintiva, è dove va il pensiero a briglia sciolta.
Ad ogni modo in effetti non avevo pensato ai figli aprendo il sondaggio.


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2019)

Non classificato..


----------



## danny (26 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nei vari topic si leggono commenti e lamentele degli utenti rispetto alla propria vita matrimoniale, ma alla fine dovendo dare un voto complessivo, non tanto al coniuge ma alla vita matrimoniale, che voto dareste?
> 
> La risposta al sondaggio è anonima.


Amanti compresi?


----------



## Marjanna (27 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Amanti compresi?


No Danny, matrimonio. Se vuoi ne apro un altro sugli amanti però lo dovrei pensare diverso, perchè di amanti spesso una persona non ne ha solo uno, o non ne ha avuto solo uno.


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2019)

*Mannaggia....*

L'insoddisfazione troneggia nel sondaggio.
Sommando gli insoddisfatti, quelli che si accontentano, quelli che navigano a vista , si evince che solo una piccola minoranza è felice (forse deve ancora scoprire le corna,oppure ha l'amante che compensa).
Si passa dall'appena sufficente a buono!
In mezzo ci stanno tutti quelli che se la raccontano e, facilmente slittano alla categoria inferiore (che non è discreto) appena qualche "novità" arriva .
Visto così non ha per me il significato di 50 a 50 , chi è "soddisfatto" e chi non lo è.
Comunque anche se l'interpretazione fosse quella che ad un primo approccio appare , non c'è da stare molto sereni sulla considerazione che si ha della propria famiglia (non solo coppia,quindi). 
Gente......qui ci vuole l'amante di default!


----------



## danny (27 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> No Danny, matrimonio. Se vuoi ne apro un altro sugli amanti però lo dovrei pensare diverso, perchè di amanti spesso una persona non ne ha solo uno, o non ne ha avuto solo uno.


Spesso le relazioni extra tengono in piedi certi matrimoni, così come i figli, la famiglia... 
Io penso che senza il matrimonio non avrei mai avuto dei figli. Altri potrebbero aggiungere che senza gli amanti si sarebbero già lasciati. 
È dura dare un voto su ciò che è legato a esperienze altrimenti non fattibili. Perché avere figli o amanti è conseguenza del matrimonio e chiunque si sposi lo fa con convinzione. 
Semplicemente si cambia, nella vita. 
Voto massimo per tutto, pertanto, aggiungendo che ogni esperienza ha un inizio in cui è altamente soddisfacente e una fine, in cui non lo è più.


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso le relazioni extra tengono in piedi certi matrimoni, così come i figli, la famiglia...
> Io penso che senza il matrimonio non avrei mai avuto dei figli. Altri potrebbero aggiungere che senza gli amanti si sarebbero già lasciati.
> È dura dare un voto su ciò che è legato a esperienze altrimenti non fattibili. Perché avere figli o amanti è conseguenza del matrimonio e chiunque si sposi lo fa con convinzione.
> Semplicemente si cambia, nella vita.
> Voto massimo per tutto, pertanto, aggiungendo che ogni esperienza ha un inizio in cui è altamente soddisfacente e una fine, in cui non lo è più.


Sulle ultime righe non mi trovo molto d'accordo; è sempre una valutazione soggettiva della propria esperienza personale. E la tua, come la mia, pare essere in quei binari....Ma se nessun incidente di percorso nella coppia , ma anche non scoprire un figlio drogato o una figlia che si fa mettere in cinta ogni due per tre (conosco situazioni) non si può escludere che il passar del tempo consolidi e porti benefici al "sistema" famiglia .


----------



## Marjanna (27 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso le relazioni extra tengono in piedi certi matrimoni, così come i figli, la famiglia...
> Io penso che senza il matrimonio non avrei mai avuto dei figli. Altri potrebbero aggiungere che senza gli amanti si sarebbero già lasciati.
> È dura dare un voto su ciò che è legato a esperienze altrimenti non fattibili. Perché avere figli o amanti è conseguenza del matrimonio e chiunque si sposi lo fa con convinzione.
> Semplicemente si cambia, nella vita.
> Voto massimo per tutto, pertanto, aggiungendo che ogni esperienza ha un inizio in cui è altamente soddisfacente e una fine, in cui non lo è più.


Il "voto" dovrebbe essere istintivo, entri leggi la domanda, vedi le opzioni di risposta e nella tua mente subito hai la risposta.
Se uno inizia a rimuginare e pensi al giorno che hai visto nascere tuo figlio, al giorno del compleanno della nonna Ginetta ed eravate tutti uniti, oppure al contrario pensi al giorno che ti sentivi tanto solo e lei non ti ha cagato di striscio, al giorno che quasi ti cecava lanciandoti la teiera, ect... non vale più. Risposta istintiva. 

Se te pensi che il tuo matrimonio è fantastico perchè altrimenti non trombavi con l'amante e questo è il tuo reale primo istintivo pensiero va bene. Ottimo matrimonio.
Ma non hai votato...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> L'insoddisfazione troneggia nel sondaggio.
> Sommando gli insoddisfatti, quelli che si accontentano, quelli che navigano a vista , si evince che solo una piccola minoranza è felice (forse deve ancora scoprire le corna,oppure ha l'amante che compendia).
> Si passa dall'appena sufficente a buono!
> In mezzo ci stanno tutti quelli che se la raccontano e, facilmente slittano alla categoria inferiore (che non è discreto) appena qualche "novità" arriva .
> ...


L’amante  Non modifica il voto al matrimonio. Preoccupante se lo facesse


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’amante  Non modifica il voto al matrimonio. Preoccupante se lo facesse


Però,forse come si è letto spesso qui dentro, aiuta a portare avanti il progetto (familiare).
Di mio penso che l'amante sia una integrazione , senza la quale manchi qualcosa; e non parlo della scopata e via, ma di una relazione parallela.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Però,forse come si è letto spesso qui dentro, aiuta a portare avanti il progetto (familiare).
> Di mio penso che l'amante sia una integrazione , senza la quale manchi qualcosa; e non parlo della scopata e via, ma di una relazione parallela.


Non l’ho mai considerato questo
Ma anche fosse se il mio matrimonio è voto 2 non vedo come possa diventare 2 o 4 per la presenza di qualcuno che nel matrimonio non entra 
Caso mai potrei dire che se la mia vita ha voto 4 con la presenza di un ‘altra persona che mi fa stare bene può passare a un voto più alto, questo si
Aggiunge a me non certo al mio matrimonio 
Allo stesso tempo trovo assurdo che possa abbassare il voto al proprio matrimonio


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non l’ho mai considerato questo
> Ma anche fosse se il mio matrimonio è voto 2 non vedo come possa diventare 2 o 4 per la presenza di qualcuno che nel matrimonio non entra
> Caso mai potrei dire che se la mia vita ha voto 4 con la presenza di un ‘altra persona che mi fa stare bene può passare a un voto più alto, questo si
> Aggiunge a me non certo al mio matrimonio
> Allo stesso tempo trovo assurdo che possa abbassare il voto al proprio matrimonio


Ma non si tratta di voto...Ma di aiuto ed integrazioni a sopportare il "matrimonio" ; non il coniuge , ma il progetto familiare . La tua comunque è una conferma in più del fatto che chi instaura una relazione parallela al matrimonio lo fa perché è insoddisfatto ; pertanto il voto , come dici rimane 2 ,con o senza amante. In  passato su questo argomento mi pareva di aver capito che tu sostenessi che l'amante non aggiungesse e non togliesse alcunché al matrimonio ,in coerenza con le ultime "valutazioni"; anche se dicevi che un amante ,nel tuo caso non sopperiva a mancanze in famiglia, ma fosse un di più. Io invece ritengo che intervenga laddove non si sia soddisfatti e colmi delle lacune nella relazione matrimoniale.E non è una distinzione da poco!


----------



## Marjanna (27 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di voto...Ma di aiuto ed integrazioni a sopportare il "matrimonio" ; non il coniuge , ma il progetto familiare . La tua comunque è una conferma in più del fatto che chi instaura una relazione parallela al matrimonio lo fa perché è insoddisfatto ; pertanto il voto , come dici rimane 2 ,con o senza amante. In  passato su questo argomento mi pareva di aver capito che tu sostenessi che l'amante non aggiungesse e non togliesse alcunché al matrimonio ,in coerenza con le ultime "valutazioni"; anche se dicevi che un amante ,nel tuo caso non sopperiva a mancanze in famiglia, ma fosse un di più. Io invece ritengo che intervenga laddove non si sia soddisfatti e colmi delle lacune nella relazione matrimoniale.E non è una distinzione da poco!


Se lo sapevo mi facevo pagare :rotfl:


----------



## stany (27 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se lo sapevo mi facevo pagare :rotfl:


Eh..eh..eh..


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma non si tratta di voto...Ma di aiuto ed integrazioni a sopportare il "matrimonio" ; non il coniuge , ma il progetto familiare . La tua comunque è una conferma in più del fatto che chi instaura una relazione parallela al matrimonio lo fa perché è insoddisfatto ; pertanto il voto , come dici rimane 2 ,con o senza amante. In  passato su questo argomento mi pareva di aver capito che tu sostenessi che l'amante non aggiungesse e non togliesse alcunché al matrimonio ,in coerenza con le ultime "valutazioni"; anche se dicevi che un amante ,nel tuo caso non sopperiva a mancanze in famiglia, ma fosse un di più. Io invece ritengo che intervenga laddove non si sia soddisfatti e colmi delle lacune nella relazione matrimoniale.E non è una distinzione da poco!


Lo sostengo ancora e ho anche oggi spiegato
Parlo di voti perché di questo si parla in questo 3d


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Luglio 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Sulle ultime righe non mi trovo molto d'accordo; è sempre una valutazione soggettiva della propria esperienza personale. E la tua, come la mia, pare essere in quei binari....Ma se nessun incidente di percorso nella coppia , ma anche non scoprire un figlio drogato o una figlia che si fa mettere in cinta ogni due per tre (conosco situazioni) non si può escludere che il passar del tempo consolidi e porti benefici al "sistema" famiglia .


Se fai un sondaggio sul lavoro che risultato
Ottieni ? E chiedi agli adolescenti se stanno bene... o banalmente chiedi ai single che voto danno alla
loro vita ...
È la natura umana, bellezza ..
Tutti sempre molto insoddisfatti


----------



## Martes (27 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se fai un sondaggio sul lavoro che risultato
> Ottieni ? E chiedi agli adolescenti se stanno bene... o banalmente chiedi ai single che voto danno alla
> loro vita ...
> È la natura umana, bellezza ..
> Tutti sempre molto insoddisfatti


Io non sono sposata quindi non posso partecipare a questo sondaggio, ma se mi chiedono che voto do alla mia soddisfazione sul lavoro un bell'8 lo metto sicuro


----------



## Marjanna (27 Luglio 2019)

Comunque trovo poco credibile che leggendo "dai un voto al tuo matrimonio" il pensiero sia andato all'amante.
Mi sembra un modo per evadere e non rispondere.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Luglio 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Io non sono sposata quindi non posso partecipare a questo sondaggio, ma se mi chiedono che voto do alla mia soddisfazione sul lavoro un bell'8 lo metto sicuro


E sulla tua vita da single ?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se fai un sondaggio sul lavoro che risultato
> Ottieni ? E chiedi agli adolescenti se stanno bene... o banalmente chiedi ai single che voto danno alla
> loro vita ...
> È la natura umana, bellezza ..
> Tutti sempre molto insoddisfatti


Se penso ai miei figli, alla mia famiglia,  al mio lavoro, alla mia vita il voto è più che positivo.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se penso ai miei figli, alla mia famiglia,  al mio lavoro, alla mia vita il voto è più che positivo.


Sono d’accordo .
Quello che intendevo dire e’ che spesso ci sono persone insoddisfatte di qualunque cosa ..
Hanno un ottimo lavoro ma si lamentano dell’azienda , hanno un buon matrimonio e vorrebbero più parhos e tornare single . però non ricordano che quando erano single non vedevano l’ora di metter su famiglia .
Ci sono situazione di scontentezza reale, altre in cui la soluzione sarebbe una bella stagione a raccogliere pomodori...


----------



## Vera (28 Luglio 2019)

Non sono sposata ma, nel caso lo fossi, se entrassi per dare un voto, metterei da parte mia figlia ed eventuali amanti o extra vari. Siate sinceri almeno con voi stessi. L'unica, secondo me, è stata Nocciola.
Io alla mia vita da single do 8. Sto bene ma ho sempre margine di miglioramento.


----------



## ologramma (28 Luglio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L’amante  Non modifica il voto al matrimonio. Preoccupante se lo facesse


mi trovi d'accordo ecco perchè ho votato ottimo:up:


----------



## Martes (28 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> E sulla tua vita da single ?


Non sono sposata ma nemmeno single.
In ogni caso posso dare 8 anche alla mia vita in generale.
Sentimentalmente allo stato attuale do un 10 e lode con piena convinzione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Luglio 2019)

Non mi esprimo


----------



## ologramma (28 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non mi esprimo


e dai su 
sono curioso:sonar:


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Luglio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> e dai su
> sono curioso:sonar:


è noto che il mio rapporto di coppia è gravemente insufficiente.
Poi sai.....magari.....È la mia idea di matrimonio ché opposta a quella di mio marito.


----------



## ologramma (29 Luglio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è noto che il mio rapporto di coppia è gravemente insufficiente.
> Poi sai.....magari.....È la mia idea di matrimonio ché opposta a quella di mio marito.


be la parola gravemente affiancata ad insufficiente  mi fa capire tutto , quindi soluzioni ne vedi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Luglio 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> be la parola gravemente affiancata ad insufficiente  mi fa capire tutto , quindi soluzioni ne vedi?


sempre siamo nati per soffrire


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2019)

Se avessi risposto appena scoperto il tradimento avrei dato ...boh un voto basso o anche 0 perché il tradimento aveva tolto tutto.
Adesso, dopo aver conosciuto i vostri, sarei per un 9 :carneval:


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se avessi risposto appena scoperto il tradimento avrei dato ...boh un voto basso o anche 0 perché il tradimento aveva tolto tutto.
> Adesso, dopo aver conosciuto i vostri, sarei per un 9 :carneval:


Hahahah....  sei stata precipitosa


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahah....  sei stata precipitosa


Il confronto è sempre arricchente :mexican:


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2019)

Ottimo se dato alla vita di coppia e famiglia.

NON mi ha tradita, si e' solo dimenticato di me per  parecchi anni, lui ovvio giura di no!


----------



## nina (1 Agosto 2019)

Non proprio matrimoniale, ecco, ma credo un 6--, che a volte oscilla nell'insufficienza grave.


----------



## patroclo (1 Agosto 2019)

....se mi sono separato un motivo c'era (anche due o tre)


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....se mi sono separato un motivo c'era (anche due o tre)


La Sposa Cristiana


----------



## patroclo (1 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> La Sposa Cristiana


ti è rimasta impressa


----------



## perplesso (1 Agosto 2019)

perchè non pensavo che qualcuno la potesse avere ancora in casa nel XXI secolo


----------



## Marjanna (9 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> La Sposa Cristiana


Sarebbe questa?


----------



## oriente70 (9 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sarebbe questa?
> 
> View attachment 14203
> 
> View attachment 14204


Meglio dell'Islam [emoji16].

Inviato dal mio e non dal tuo [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2019)

sì è quello.  vedi se trovi anche il capitolo sui pericoli del ballo


----------



## Vera (10 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è quello.  vedi se trovi anche il capitolo sui pericoli del ballo


In che senso? Che pericoli da ballo???


----------



## Marjanna (10 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> In che senso? Che pericoli da ballo???


Non si trova. Comunque immagino sia qualcosa di questo tipo:

_Nell'ambiente mondano del ballo, ove col contatto promiscuo, si respira la rovina, ove la compostezza e la decenza fanno a poco a poco naufragio, l'anima e il cuore si alterano, vicono una vita di esaltazione, un vita che, non essendo vera, vita, conduce alla morte morale. 
Quante figliole, entrate colombe in una sala da ballo, ne sono uscite civette!
Quanti giovani vi hanno trovato il principio della loro rovina!_

Adesso potrebbe far ridere ma in altri tempi una ragazza che non seguisse certi precetti poteva anche essere motivo di disonore per la famiglia stessa.


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2019)

sì c'è un intero capitolo sul tema del ballo.    ci sono dei passaggi significativi


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non si trova. Comunque immagino sia qualcosa di questo tipo:
> 
> _Nell'ambiente mondano del ballo, ove col contatto promiscuo, si respira la rovina, ove la compostezza e la decenza fanno a poco a poco naufragio, l'anima e il cuore si alterano, vicono una vita di esaltazione, un vita che, non essendo vera, vita, conduce alla morte morale.
> Quante figliole, entrate colombe in una sala da ballo, ne sono uscite civette!
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> sì c'è un intero capitolo sul tema del ballo.    ci sono dei passaggi significativi


Sarei stata una bestia di satana


----------



## Martes (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sarei stata una bestia di satana


Le bestie di Satana erano loro


----------



## patroclo (11 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì è quello.  vedi se trovi anche il capitolo sui pericoli del ballo


ci godi a farmi rivangare!


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> Le bestie di Satana erano loro


L'ignoranza di questo tipo, in un certo senso, è ancora viva.


----------



## Martes (11 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> L'ignoranza di questo tipo, in un certo senso, è ancora viva.


L'ignoranza serve al mantenimento del potere, per questo sopravvive a ogni mutamento


----------



## Vera (11 Agosto 2019)

Martes ha detto:


> L'ignoranza serve al mantenimento del potere, per questo sopravvive a ogni mutamento


L'ignoranza è al potere e chi è al potere vuole il popolo ignorante.


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ci godi a farmi rivangare!


esimio, se volesse tenere una lectio magistralis sul tema in esame, le sarei molto grato, non vorrei che l'anima di Vera venisse compromessa


----------



## patroclo (12 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> esimio, se volesse tenere una lectio magistralis sul tema in esame, le sarei molto grato, non vorrei che l'anima di Vera venisse compromessa


....lezioni no, ma per un bel esorcismo a [MENTION=7571]Vera[/MENTION] mi posso anche organizzare


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....lezioni no, ma per un bel esorcismo a [MENTION=7571]Vera[/MENTION] mi posso anche organizzare


  ora non ci allarghiamo


----------



## patroclo (12 Agosto 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora non ci allarghiamo


lo farei per la comunità, sai che sono sensibile all'argomento


----------



## perplesso (12 Agosto 2019)

pure troppo


----------



## Vera (12 Agosto 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....lezioni no, ma per un bel esorcismo a [MENTION=7571]Vera[/MENTION] mi posso anche organizzare


Finire beatamente all'inferno non mi dispiace mica


----------



## patroclo (12 Agosto 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Finire beatamente all'inferno non mi dispiace mica


Se non fossi posseduta non parleresti così! il caso si fa preoccupante


----------



## Vera (13 Agosto 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Se non fossi posseduta non parleresti così! il caso si fa preoccupante


Allora preoccupati te anche per me


----------



## danny (15 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non si trova. Comunque immagino sia qualcosa di questo tipo:
> 
> _Nell'ambiente mondano del ballo, ove col contatto promiscuo, si respira la rovina, ove la compostezza e la decenza fanno a poco a poco naufragio, l'anima e il cuore si alterano, vicono una vita di esaltazione, un vita che, non essendo vera, vita, conduce alla morte morale.
> Quante figliole, entrate colombe in una sala da ballo, ne sono uscite civette!
> ...


Correggerei con un 'che non mostrava di seguire'.
All'epoca bastava non mettere le cose in piazza.
La morale comune era banalmente di facciata, purtroppo tesa a salvaguardare l'onore, ovvero la conservazione dei ruoli atavici: la donna fedele, la prole certa, il marito o il padre e i fratelli in grado di proteggere la famiglia dagli estranei, amanti compresi.


----------



## Lady Roses (18 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nei vari topic si leggono commenti e lamentele degli utenti rispetto alla propria vita matrimoniale, ma alla fine dovendo dare un voto complessivo, non tanto al coniuge ma alla vita matrimoniale, che voto dareste?
> 
> La risposta al sondaggio è anonima.


Domanda di riserva


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Novembre 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Bella domanda , mi piace .
> Prima avrei detto 6 , ora direi 9.
> Trovo che la vita coniugale (che intendo più però non di coppia ma di famiglia ), sia una bella dimensione quando e’ serena e ricca di stimoli


La famiglia e la coppia sono nemici naturali.

Comunque al sondaggio manca il _non pervenuto._



Marjanna ha detto:


> No Danny, matrimonio. Se vuoi ne apro un altro sugli amanti però lo dovrei pensare diverso, perchè di amanti spesso una persona non ne ha solo uno, o non ne ha avuto solo uno.


Appunto. Riflettono chi sei meglio del matrimonio. Nel matrimonio ci sono troppe interferenze.



danny ha detto:


> È dura dare un voto su ciò che è legato a esperienze altrimenti non fattibili. Perché avere figli o amanti è conseguenza del matrimonio e chiunque si sposi lo fa con convinzione.


Sui figli potrei pure essere d'accordo, anche se la mia é nata prima che ci sposassimo. Sugli amanti no. L'amante non esiste in conseguenza del matrimonio. L'amante esiste in conseguenza del fatto che ragioni da single pur essendo in coppia.



Nocciola ha detto:


> L’amante  Non modifica il voto al matrimonio. Preoccupante se lo facesse


Corretto.



stany ha detto:


> chi instaura una relazione parallela al matrimonio lo fa perché è insoddisfatto


Questo é ovvio. La parte interessante é capire da chi. Dal coniuge o dall'aver capito che dopo una vita a pensare alla favola, magari é meglio vivere nel presente? è facile prendersela con le persone, ma secondo me é sbagliato.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2019)

Perche anonima? Io ho votato molto buono.


----------

